# cat pee in my car



## kevorski

So a couple weeks ago I left my window down at work and a cat came in and peed in my car....well I can't get the smell out of my car! I have steam cleaned my floors and seat, I have used a black light to find the spot and doused it with odor neutralizers and even steam cleaned the crap out of the spot. After I sprayed and steamed the car I put a bag of coffee grounds in it to try to soak up the smell but now all I smell is cat pee and freaking coffee rather disgusting. Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this by chance?


----------



## Heidi n Q

Welcome to CatForum. 

Unfortunatley, I know all about cat-pee in cars. I have a husband who would drive the Corvette and park it with the windows down ... and he KNEW the neighbor's cat would jump in it and pee! 
He didn't care, it was always ME who was the next to drive it and *I* had to deal with it.

You need to use an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle, Odo-Ban or Simple Solution. SOAK the pee-area. I mean really saturate it and allow it to air-dry. The enzymes need enough time to breakdown the organics to prevent them causing odor. You may need to soak/air-dry twice, or even three times, before the smell is fully removed.

You can do it, if you use any of those products correctly. I've cleaned cat-pee out of that 'vette close to a dozen times ... before I finally banned him from driving it. :mrgreen:


----------



## kevorski

Cool thank you!

I will have to try that out. Heading to petsmart right now!!

Here's to hoping.

:lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q

I usually say 'fingers, toes-es, whiskers and noses crossed' for people ... but in this case, I think I'm just gonna cross my fingers and pinch-my-nose until I hear back from you! :lol:


----------



## kevorski

how long should i wait to see if the smell clears before reapplying the nature's miracle?


----------



## Heidi n Q

Just keep sniffing when it has dried and if you smell urine, reapply until you don't.


----------



## Claiken

what would make a cat want to pee in a car???

Theyre naturally drawn to litter/sand...


----------



## Kattt

The cat probably sprayed in the car to mark his territory. Cats in my neighborhood will do that often if you leave your car windows down. 

I had a cat spray in my car awhile back, not pleasant! Needless to say, my windows stay up at all times now.


----------



## kevorski

yeah i got the spot out but now i have to work on the seat ugh....this is annoying


----------



## kevorski

i have completely cleaned the spot where the pee was and now my car still smells like cat pee! i have sprayed all my seats down and even went over everything with the blacklight again and can't find the source of it. my car seat reeks of it though. should i use our steam cleaner with the nature's miracle to get it out?


----------



## Heidi n Q

kevorski said:


> ... i have sprayed all my seats down and even went over everything with the blacklight again and can't find the source of it.


I'm not sure you used the Nature's Miracle product correctly.  Spraying the enzymatic cleaner on the *_surface_* won't work on the urine that soaked *_down_* through the material and into the foam-core of the seat. 

You need to POUR it on the pee'd area slowly, just like a cat's peeing would do. You have to give the enzymes in the liquid time to soak down in the same path the urine took. You also need to use MORE enzymatic cleaner than the amount of urine the cat pee'd in order to be certain the spread of the cleaner travels the same path *_and beyond the edges of the pee-path_* in order for the enzymes to reach all of the odor-causing organic material from the urine.

Think of the pee-spot on the car seat or cushion to be like this: /\ At the peak is the round pee-spot you *see* on the surface. But *underneath* that pee-spot, the urine has traveled out and down in a cone-shape. 
_You need to make sure you use enough enzymatic cleaning product to not only treat what you see, but also what you cannot see._


----------



## kevorski

i found a good bristle brush for my seat lol. been using that on my seat and a good spray bottle to soak the area and then brushing it in.....it's been working so far.

it's also all over my seat and there is no puddle on it. i don't know if it has just soaked up the smell or what but i think im getting it going. i got the original puddle neutralized and now working on my seat


----------

